# if I was twice the man I could be.. (sic)



## jscottseptembre

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire la phrase "if I was twice the man I could be, I'd still be half of what you need" d'anglais en français.

Ma proposition: "si j'étais le double de l'homme que je pourrais être, je serais toujours la moitié de ce dont tu as besoin". 

C'est correct, ça?

merci


----------



## zaz2kerlaz

Bonjour,

Ta proposition semble correcte, mais vraiment étrange, ça a l'air d'être aussi le cas en anglais. Peut-être avec un peu plus de contexte pour comprendre le "twice the man" ?


----------



## Jeanbar

Si j'étais deux fois meilleur que ce que je suis, je ne serais que la moitié de celui que tu recherches.


----------



## jscottseptembre

zaz2kerlaz said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ta proposition semble correcte, mais *vraiment étrange, ça a l'air d'être aussi le cas en anglais*. Peut-être avec un peu plus de contexte pour comprendre le "twice the man" ?


 
mais pourquoi? Non, ce n'est pas du tout le cas en anglais. "Twice the man", ça veut dire deux fois mieux comme a dit Jeanbar.


----------



## hampton.mc

"if I was twice the man I could be, I'd still be half of what you need"
Si j'étais deux fois mieux que ce que je suis, je ne serais toujours pas à la hauteur de tes exigences.
but shouldn't it be: "if I were twice the man I am"?


----------



## jscottseptembre

hampton.mc said:


> "if I was twice the man I could be, I'd still be half of what you need"
> Si j'étais deux fois mieux que ce que je suis, je ne serais toujours pas à la hauteur de tes exigences.
> but shouldn't it be: "*if I were twice the man I am*"?


 
hey Hampton,

Yes, gramatically, you are definitely correct. For the past subjunctive of the verb, "be", _were _is used for all persons and numbers. HOWEVER, I find that to be way too formal and rather pedantic. To be honest, few speak like that; a lot of us would informally say "if i was". It's kinda like the word "ain't".

but yea, i'm impressed you caught that. I had that back in my mind before posting it, but I didn't expect anybody to notice it, at least not a non-native speaker. I can tell you with confidence that at least 8 out of 10 americans would not know that specific grammar rule.


----------



## hampton.mc

"à la hauteur de tes exigences" could fit your context or not?


----------



## jscottseptembre

hampton.mc said:


> "à la hauteur de tes exigences" could fit your context or not?


 
C'est un peu trop précis. Moi, je crois que ce que Jeanbard a écrit marche le mieux, "Si j'étais deux fois meilleur que ce que je suis, je ne serais que la moitié de celui que tu recherches". Oui j'aime beaucoup ça.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I have a question... and I think it was part of hampton's also

The thread title is : "if I was twice the man *I could be*...*"* (from Nine Inch Nails' song "_Ringerfinger_", as I found googling)

If there is a nuance (as I think there is), how can it become in French « l'homme que *je suis* », which really is "the man *I am*".

And no offense to Jeanbar, but I prefer hampton's solution, for the last part of the sentence. 

Besides, _twice_ and h_alf _are not always translated literally as _deux fois/double _and_ moitié._

See for example: 


> he's not *half the man* he used to be = il n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même *...*
> Tu ne lui arrives même pas à la cheville". En anglais, elle lui dit : "You're not even *half the man* he was”
> since the operation he is *twice the man* he was = depuis son opération il est transformé
> he's *twice the man* you are! il vaut deux fois mieux que toi! *...*


 Mon effort (à améliorer) :

_- Si j'offrais deux foix mieux que le meilleur de moi-même, je n'arriverais toujours pas à la cheville de l'homme qu'il te faut._
_- Si je me transformais un jour en prince charmant, je ne serais jamais que l'ombre de l'homme de tes rêves. _


----------



## mgarizona

The significance of 'could be' here is still being ignored. He's not saying 'twice the man I am.' He's saying that even were he twice the man he WOULD be were he to have perfected himself to his utmost, if he were his perfect self and then became twice THAT perfect, he'd still be half of what's required.

Can you say something like "Si j'étais deux fois mieux que mon mieux/mon maximum ... " ??? Or "Si je pouvais deux fois mon maximum ... "???


----------



## Nicomon

Hi mgaz 

I understand the sentence exactly like you explained... but I don't find it easy to render in decent French. 

My addition of « _un jour_ » in the second (half serious) solution was a weak attempt (as in... _in the future_). 

I have since modified my first option (which is more of an adapt than a translation), but I'm still not satisfied.  

Hence my writing: _à améliorer_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mon essai :_

Si j'étais deux fois mieux qu'mon maximum,_ _je te satisf'rais même pas à moitié.

_J'ai essayé de pondre un truc à peu près chantable...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ou 
_qu'mon moi idéal._


----------



## mgarizona

Oooo ... may I?

Si j'étais deux fois mieux qu'mon maximum, je serais que la moitié de ce que t'exiges!


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> Oooo ... may I?
> 
> Si j'étais deux fois mieux qu'mon maximum, je serais que la moitié de ce que t'exiges!




Je ne regrette pas de ne pas être partie me coucher tout de suite.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Je ne regrette pas de ne pas être partie me coucher tout de suite.


 Et moi, je regrette de ne pas y être allée avant de pondre des trucs trop compliqués. 
J'étais quand même plutôt fière de ma deuxième "adapt".


----------



## Elle Paris

Si je pouvais être deux fois mieux que l'homme que je suis, je serais toujours que la moitié de celui dont tu as besoins.


----------



## hampton.mc

Si je me transformais un jour en prince charmant, je ne serais jamais que l'ombre de l'homme de tes rêves.
Yeah I like your second attempt Nicomon, although it's far from the direct translation, it's along the lines of what I like to see. Bravo


----------



## Elle Paris

hampton.mc said:


> Si je me transformais un jour en prince charmant, je ne serais jamais que l'ombre de l'homme de tes rêves.
> Yeah I like your second attempt Nicomon, although it's far from the direct translation, it's along the lines of what I like to see. Bravo


 
This one is really great, in of itself style-wise it is so enticing and all... much better than the original English version, _but_ the notion of need has once again been forgotten. When translating aren't we supposed to convey what the writer of the original version is saying and not what would have been better to say?


----------



## hampton.mc

Elle Paris said:


> This one is really great, in of itself style-wise it is so enticing and all... much better than the original English version, _but_ the notion of need has once again been forgotten. When translating aren't we supposed to convey what the writer of the original version is saying and not what would have been better to say?



I think it's always good to have different ideas/translations. I personally think that it's what makes this forum so interresting, as long as we specify that it is not the literal translation and that we add our personal touch.
I often post some threads in the hope that others will enrich the expression or the vocabulary.


----------



## Elle Paris

hampton.mc said:


> I think it's always good to have different ideas/translations. I personally think that it's what makes this forum so interresting, as long as we specify that it is not the literal translation and that we add our personal touch.
> I often post some threads in the hope that others will enrich the expression or the vocabulary.


Point taken, point made!


----------



## Cath.S.

Elle Paris said:


> When translating aren't we supposed to convey what the writer of the original version is saying and not what would have been better to say?


Je suis d'autant plus d'accord que l'idée de prétendre corriger ou améliorer l'original nous fait trop souvent tomber complètement à côté de la plaque. Ce n'est alors plus de la traduction, mais de la réécriture. Cela pose surtout un problème lorsque la personne dont émane la demande de traduction n'est pas assez bilingue pour faire d'elle-même le tri.


----------



## mgarizona

As always, context has to be our guide. The song in question is called "Ringfinger" which conjures images of marriage and romantic devotion. But the singer is not requesting a ring at all, he wants his lover's actual finger ... the ring finger in particular ... as a token. Other lines in this song include:

"Sever flesh and bone, and offer it to me." 

"I get everything I want when I get part of you."

This is not a lyric, in my opinion, that lends itself to images of Prince Charmings for example, however finely honed Nicomon's suggestion certainly are.

That being said, I'm always for more ways of saying something. Because the next time the context will be a different one, right?


----------



## hampton.mc

mgarizona said:


> As always, context has to be our guide. The song in question is called "Ringfinger" which conjures images of marriage and romantic devotion. But the singer is not requesting a ring at all, he wants his lover's actual finger ... the ring finger in particular ... as a token. Other lines in this song include:
> 
> "Sever flesh and bone, and offer it to me."
> 
> "I get everything I want when I get part of you."
> 
> This is not a lyric, in my opinion, that lends itself to images of Prince Charmings for example, however finely honed Nicomon's suggestion certainly are.
> 
> *That being said, I'm always for more ways of saying something. Because the next time the context will be a different one, right?*



 right!


----------



## Elle Paris

Cath.S. said:


> Je suis d'autant plus d'accord que l'idée de prétendre corriger ou améliorer l'original nous fait trop souvent tomber complètement à côté de la plaque. Ce n'est alors plus de la traduction, mais de la réécriture. Cela pose surtout un problème lorsque la personne dont émane la demande de traduction n'est pas assez bilingue pour faire d'elle-même le tri.


 
This a good point and was what I was trying to say... However sometimes one has to become creative and go rather far from word for word in order to translate the spirit and the mood without staying from the authors intent.. I remember a text that I translated called "Le Menteur" by Cocteau and of course I had to put puns in different places in English in order to save the tone in which it was written.


----------



## jscottseptembre

wow, je ne m'attendais pas à tant de réponses!

oui Nicomon, c'est ça. La chanson s'appelle 'ringerfinger', c'est sûrement pas sa meilleure chanson, mais c'est pas mal quand-même.

ouais bordel, 'Si j'étais deux fois mieux qu'mon maximum, je ne serais que la moitié de ce que t'exiges!" c'est ça!! bien joué mgarizona

mais est-ce que c'est "deux fois mieux" ou "deux fois meilleur"?


----------



## Tom Duhamel

"_Si je me transformais un jour en prince charmant, je ne serais jamais que l'ombre de l'homme de tes rêves." by Nicomon

_I think this is the best possible sentence, out of the original English one, assuming a romantic context. That is, the sentence is said by a man to a lady, not during an employment interview


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Je suis d'autant plus d'accord que l'idée de prétendre corriger ou améliorer l'original nous fait trop souvent tomber complètement à côté de la plaque. Ce n'est alors plus de la traduction, mais de la réécriture.


 Mais vous n'avez donc pas compris que le  à côté de ma « pouésie » voulait dire que je m'amusais. 

jscott never mentioned that this was an extract from Ringerfiger. I added the info, that I happened to find while googling for “*If I was twice the man I could be*”. 
Bingo!, first result. I couldn't think of the right/best way to render “twice the man I could be” but I didn't understand why jscott was ready to accept « que je suis ».

Besides, as proven by the examples that I quoted in post #9, I do think that there are other ways of rendering _twice the man_ and _half a man_ than _deux fois mieux/moitié..._ and that was mainly my point. I “coined” the Pince Charming line for fun in addition to my first (not so good) suggestion and thought I’d add it just the same.

I wrote (in answer to mgaz comment re : I could be) 


> My addition of « _un jour_ » in the second (*half serious*) solution was a weak attempt (as in... _in the future_).
> I have since modified my first option (which is more of an *adapt* than a translation) but I'm still not satisfied.


 Notice here... half serious + adapt.

And I also wrote (in smaller letters) : 


> Et moi, je regrette de ne pas y être allée avant de pondre des trucs trop compliqués.
> J'étais quand même plutôt fière de ma deuxième "*adapt*".


 Je suis parfaitement consciente que cette adaptation est un exercice de réécriture... et non une traduction fidèle à la chanson originale. 

Dans ce contexte précis, j'ajoute mon vote à la solution de mgaz.  

Disons que j'ai joué les Joe Dassin.  
Comparez ces textes, sur le même air : *City of New Orleans* et *Salut les amoureux*. 





> In 1972, Joe Dassin recorded a French version of the song (though lyrics have no connection whatsoever with the original)


 In a nutshell, and sorry to be so long winded, I probably should have gone to bed earlier, instead of trying to help, while at the same time having fun. 

*Edit :* I'd say « _deux fois *mieux*_ »... not « _meilleur _».


----------



## jscottseptembre

Cath.S. said:


> Je suis d'autant plus d'accord que l'idée de prétendre corriger ou améliorer l'original nous fait trop souvent tomber complètement à côté de la plaque. Ce n'est alors plus de la traduction, mais de la réécriture. Cela pose surtout un problème lorsque la personne dont émane la demande de traduction n'est pas assez bilingue pour faire d'elle-même le tri.


 

mais non, je suis en mesure de faire le tri. Je suis d'accord avec elle paris, que "Si je me transformais un jour en prince charmant, je ne serais jamais que l'ombre de l'homme de tes rêves", ne veut pas dire "if I was TWICE the man I could be, I'd still be HALF of what you need!" Bien que cette phrase soit probablement plus créative (cela ne veut pas dire meilleure) que l'original, ce n'est pas une traduction, mais plutôt une réécriture comme tu as dit.


----------



## jscottseptembre

mgarizona said:


> The significance of 'could be' here is still being ignored. He's not saying 'twice the man I am.' He's saying that even were he twice the man he WOULD be were he to have perfected himself to his utmost, if he were his perfect self and then became twice THAT perfect, he'd still be half of what's required.
> 
> 
> ouais c'est tout à fait ça. Tu a mis le doigt dessus.


----------



## Tom Duhamel

Nicomon said:


> Mais vous n'avez donc pas compris que le  à côté de ma « pouésie » voulait dire que je m'amusais.



Non, il me semblait que ça montrait votre fierté pour la trouvaille! Maintenant retournez vous coucher


----------



## Cath.S.

jscottseptembre said:


> mais non, je suis en mesure de faire le tri.


Parfait.  Ceci dit, la dernière partie de mon intervention, concernant la bonne compréhension des nuances présentes dans les différentes suggestions de traduction, se voulait d'ordre général.
La première faisait écho à celle de Elle Paris.

Et j'avais bien compris que Nicomon plaisantait, puisqu'elle ne laissait planer aucun doute à ce sujet.


----------



## Nicomon

jscottseptembre said:


> "if I was TWICE the man I could be, I'd still be HALF of what you need!"


 At the risk of repeating myself... there ARE other ways to render TWICE and HALF than _deux fois/moitié_.

The examples that I cited in post #9 are (except for one) extracted from Larousse *Twice* and *Half*  

Here's another one : 
N'arrive pas à la cheville de Barry (Half the man Barry is). 

Just adding, in case someone is looking for "twice the man" in another context than a Nine Inch Nails song.


----------



## Ktke

Mon français n'est pas très bon, mais je comprends beaucoup plus que je peu dire moi même. Pour ça, c'est toujours intéressant de voir une phrase qui n'est pas du tout une traduction littéral et qui dit pas vraiment la même chose. Même si ce n'est pas ce que l'auteur du topic à demandé, il y a d'autre gens qui aime bien lire ça.  
Et quand on voit la proposition que jscottseptembre a fait lui même, on peut imaginer qu'il va normalement savoir que c'est une traduction très libre.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Même si je valais deux fois mieux, je ne te satisferai qu'à moitié ? ?


----------



## jscottseptembre

quelqu'un sait la raison pour laquelle cette question a attiré tant de gens?


----------



## Cath.S.

jscottseptembre said:


> quelqu'un sait la raison pour laquelle cette question a attiré tant de gens?


Je crois que c'est à cause du véritable défi de traduction qu'elle constitue sous son apparente simplicité et aussi à cause de la phase actuelle de la lune. Peu de gens ont la sagesse de résister à un défi lancé lors de la pleine lune.


----------



## jscottseptembre

Cath.S. said:


> Je crois que c'est à cause du véritable défi de traduction qu'elle constitue sous son apparente simplicité et aussi à cause de la phase actuelle de la lune. Peu de gens ont la sagesse de résister à un défi lancé lors de la pleine lune.


 
haha, d'accord. Merci pour cet éclaircissement.


----------

